# Topics > Robotics > Smartphone robots >  OLLOBOT, mobile robot platform with 2-wheeled-phone-cradle, Robotis, Seoul, Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Robotis

Home page - robotis.us/robotis-play-700-ollobot

"OLLOBOT: Transform your Old Phone into a Robot!" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

ROBOTIS PLAY700 OLLOBOT

Published on Oct 26, 2016




> Check out the new ROBOTIS PLAY 700 OLLOBOT
> 
> The PLAY 700 is Motorized, Reconfigurable, Smart, and Programmable. You can build 4 different examples. All use the mobile app called R+PLAY700. 
> 
> Please visit ROBOTIS AMERICA channel to see tutorials on what you can do with the kit.

----------

